# Java EE Hosting ?



## Gerak842 (28. Jan 2018)

Guten Tag

Habe jetzt einige kleinere Java EE Anwendungen entwickelt, lokal mit Apache Tomcat und MySQL. 

Für die Zukunft möchte ich natürlich meine Projekte auch präsentieren können, wo ein Webserver ins spiel kommt soll.

Habt ihr Tipps wo man gute Angebote findet auf was man achten sollte usw... bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar.


----------



## Nuiton (11. Feb 2018)

1und1 Cloud Server oder AWS.


----------



## Barista (2. Mrz 2018)

Ich bin bei http://www.df-webhosting.de/

Komisch, das Tomcat- und MySQL-Hosting-Angebot habe ich auf der WebSite jetzt nicht gefunden.

Haben die aber, ich zahle 94 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## OnDemand (7. Mrz 2018)

pixelx, top support!


----------



## Bontik (2. Sep 2018)

Wie weit bist du denn damit? Schon etwas gefunden?
 Ich würde gerne etwas dazu sagen, vielleicht werde ich auch von Hilfe sein.

 Da es im Sache Webhosting sehr viele Anbieter gibt, musst du gut gucken, was für einer es am Ende wird. Am besten ist es einen Vergleich zu machen oder warten, bis du nicht eine gute Empfehlung bekommst. Ich persönlich bekam eine gute Empfehlung, und zwar Siteground und konnte sehr gute Erfahrung damit sammeln. Doch, einen Tipp habe ich da, auf jeden Fall die Coupons (das hier) suchen. Somit kann man sehr viel Sparen. 
Hab es selbst gemacht und kam sehr gut zurecht damit. 

Grüß!


----------



## beta20 (14. Mai 2019)

Für welchen Anbieter hast du dich denn entschieden?


----------



## OnDemand (14. Mai 2019)

vserver.site günstig und toller Support


----------

